# Grinder upgradeitus



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

After our day at hasbean last week I had serious upgradeitus!!

Look what just arrives this morning! I'm not expecting much sleep this eve!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow - I've wanted to have a go with one of these for a good while. Let us know how it is dialling it in.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Only very brief early observations but seems to be a substantial quality hike in shots from pretty much the first pull.

Strange thing with dialling it in though I am literally on the lowest setting. It won't go any finer and I am only just on 18g/25s. If I need to adjust anymore with different beans I am only going to be able to increase tamp pressure.

I can only describe it as fluffy though. Straight out of the grinder I struggle to fit 18g in a 18g vst because of the fluffiness of the grind. No clumping at all though it seems to be pretty similar to the k30 we were using at has bean


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

maybe you need to calibrate the grinder if it wont go fine enough to choke your machine


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've seen instructions for doing it but I'm going to put it on hold for now.....I don't feel massively confident manually adjusting the burrs closer just yet!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Or perhaps the burrs just need to be 'seasoned'?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Or perhaps the burrs just need to be 'seasoned'?


Possibly? I'm still slightly confused about the grind adjustment though. Even in the instructions is suggests starting at 2 (dial go's from 0-9.5). If its only supposed to do espresso grind and you start at 2.....i doesn't give a lot of room for much finer and there seems little point in the 4-9.5 range???


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Just read this:

http://10000shots.com/post/20803398284/mahlkonig-prom-espresso-grinder-review

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

yeh I read that prior to buying. I just need a GS/3 now........


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Difference in grinds between pro m and mignon both dialled in straight into the portafilter.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

That's pretty ridiculous!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> Difference in grinds between pro m and mignon both dialled in straight into the portafilter.


Which one is which?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that a termite mound on the left?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What you've done there - and it's an easy mistake to make - is put a load of brown sugar through your grinder instead of coffee.










See?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Which one is which?












loving not having to faff with the dosing.....measured the first 5 or so after calibrating to 6.1s and they all came in 18.0 - 18.3 so I can just stick it in the holder and leave it to do its thing!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Massively jealous. Looks awesome, also difference in fluffiness is ridiculous! I suspect you do need to season the burrs before you can grind fine enough to choke your machine.

I had an issue whilst seasoning my mazzer that it wouldn't actually grind beans when the burrs were close to touching. About 500g of beans on various settings solved this and they are now perfectly seasoned









Does it have conical or flat burrs? Would love to see a short video of dosing etc


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Its got 65mm flat burrs. The same size as the k30 we were using at hasbean, although I read somewhere the burrs aren't identical. They're maybe cut slightly differently.

Speed is really quick. Not quite as quick as the k30 but 6 seconds to fill 18g vst dialled in which is at least twice as quick as the mignon I was using.

I will get my iphone out and do an extraction with it......see if I can fluke a half decent shot!!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

really quick grind demo. I literally just turned it on and threw the portafilter in.

Check out the weight when I weighed it at the end!!!

I was going to put the whole extraction up as it was pretty good but I had loads of cups on the top of my machine and they were rattling all over the place and it sounded like my machine was going to blow up as the phone was right up against it so I ditched the extraction part!!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just missing my new tamper now and upgrades are complete......well.....apart from maybe some wood to pimp my machine up!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's nice:good:


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you are not filthy rich then you must be spending a sizable amount of income on coffee related items and for that I salute you sir.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

holy moly! As the locals here in Essex say, I'm well jelz!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's made a big difference compared to using a mignon. Way more than I ever expected. Another strange thing it seems to have improved my latte art.....not sure whether it's anything to do with more oil in the shot maybe?? Who knows but it's noticeably smoother when I pour milk into an espresso.

On the downside it no longer looks impressive to my friends as the grinder is doing more of the prep work for me! Maybe I need to introduce a few unnecessary tamping/tap/polish rounds just to make it look like I'm doing something technical!

As far as cost gos sure it's not a cheap hobbie as we all know!! .......Next upgrade is a gs/3 but maybe I'll save for a bit for that one!!!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantastic. It doesn't look too big either.

I presume you got it from HasBean but I wonder how much it cost (so I know how much to save)


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

no it is actually pretty small. It was smaller than I remembered!

I'm not sure re price....I think they are about £880 or around that level. Yup steve ordered me one from hasbean as I couldn't actually find a supplier for it.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

jimrobo said:


> It's made a big difference compared to using a mignon. Way more than I ever expected. Another strange thing it seems to have improved my latte art.....not sure whether it's anything to do with more oil in the shot maybe?? Who knows but it's noticeably smoother when I pour milk into an espresso.
> 
> On the downside it no longer looks impressive to my friends as the grinder is doing more of the prep work for me! Maybe I need to introduce a few unnecessary tamping/tap/polish rounds just to make it look like I'm doing something technical!
> 
> As far as cost gos sure it's not a cheap hobbie as we all know!! .......Next upgrade is a gs/3 but maybe I'll save for a bit for that one!!!


It must make Heavy Costaside prep a bit easier!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> no it is actually pretty small. It was smaller than I remembered!
> 
> I'm not sure re price....I think they are about £880 or around that level. Yup steve ordered me one from hasbean as I couldn't actually find a supplier for it.


You must be loaded not to know exactly how you paid...''about 880'' lol


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I reckon most people could pull a pretty good shot now it's all setup with hardly any instruction. Can definitely recommend it to anyone that's thinking about it.

Wasn't massively sure of the exact cost Gary as bought a few bits when I got it!! In for a penny in for a pound etc!!


----------

